# In need of some perty website templates



## dixieanndalton (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello, I am a female photographer in Texas and am about to drop $650.00 on a fully customizable website template from creative motion designs.  I sam super excited, but am thinking that this may be a bit over-priced...

Any suggestions???

www.dixieanndalton.com

Thanks!

Dixie Ann:heart:


----------



## Corbin Lane (Nov 26, 2007)

dixieanndalton said:


> Hello, I am a female photographer in Texas and am about to drop $650.00 on a fully customizable website template from creative motion designs.  I sam super excited, but am thinking that this may be a bit over-priced...
> 
> Any suggestions???
> 
> ...



I can help you if you would like. Just PM me.

Looked at the site, Their templates are alright. You can find something much better for much less.


----------



## Cinka (Dec 7, 2007)

Google "Free Website Templates" and tons will come up. 

Or get a Mac - iWeb is easy and fun, very customizable and has great templates. 

This is why I don't design sites anymore. Regular people don't really need to pay high prices for simple websites.


----------



## Armin (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are some customizeable flash templates that might be worth checking out...

BigFolio has some nice flash templates starting at $250.

BluDomain has some flash templates starting as low as $100.

FlashPalette has some starting as low as $66 (I used to use one for my site until recently)

I recently updated my site with a BigFolio template and have been VERY happy with its ease of use and GREAT customer service.

My BigFolio site.

Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 9, 2008)

You can't beat TemplateMonster.com for templates...


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I love portfoliosites.com but you all already know that! LOL


----------



## Double H (Jan 11, 2008)

httpswd.org 
Lots to sift through, but many good ones and all FREE. I used one to create my current website and my other site and a site for my wife with Adobe GoLive. Still have much to finish yet, but it's functional.


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm in the process of getting a site from Bludomain.  Their sites are beautiful, how ever their customer service is shat.  They recently got a rush of orders because of publicity on VH1, so things are really crazy right now.  I'll let you know the outcome if I ever get my site.


----------



## v8toytruck (Oct 30, 2008)

nicfargo said:


> I'm in the process of getting a site from Bludomain.  Their sites are beautiful, how ever their customer service is shat.  They recently got a rush of orders because of publicity on VH1, so things are really crazy right now.  I'll let you know the outcome if I ever get my site.



Bringing up an old thread, (almost 1 year) but how do you license music to play on your website? I would love to play some of my favorite music, but taking a well known artists song and playing it on a site is asking for trouble if you ask me.


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 30, 2008)

v8toytruck said:


> Bringing up an old thread, (almost 1 year) but how do you license music to play on your website? I would love to play some of my favorite music, but taking a well known artists song and playing it on a site is asking for trouble if you ask me.



Your best bet is to contact the singer/writer/musician/their manager first hand.  Straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## clbowie (Oct 30, 2008)

I used pixelmill.com a few years back.


----------



## petertalke (Oct 31, 2008)

I use Zenfolio....

www.talkephotography.com

If it looks good and you want a special price break email for a code.  Thanks!


----------

